# Water Cooling compression fittings worth it?



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, that's the question. Are compression fittings worth the extra cost? Do they reduce the risk of leaks?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 24, 2008)

For the price, good tubing, good barbs and the right snap clamps work well - granted all the sizes are correct.  The con is that you usually have to slit the tubing to remove them, that is if you've got the right fit.

Compression fittings are convenient and work better, but think are less forgiving of OD.  Usually you don't have to slit tubing to remove.

Intereseted to hear other opinions!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

sneekypeete, tigger...thoughts?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2008)

well I run plumbing for a living, and in my experience it has been unless you run copper or hard plastic(PEX) they usually leak. But I am dealing with a lot more pressure.

My guess is they wouldnt still sell if they didnt work, but if they did leak a bit you'd have to go at tightening with pliers, and thats gonna mess up th finish on the nut(if you are that anal to care).

I say start with 2 on the res or something and see how they work out?!?!?!


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 24, 2008)

i never got them to fit right and went back to "fat boyz"

hmmmm that didn't sound good


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> i never got them to fit right and went back to "fat boyz"
> 
> hmmmm that didn't sound good



LOL . Ok, gotta ask. What the hell are "fatboys"?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2008)

Fatboys are a type of fittings....also Id shoot Cyber a PM, seems he doesnt mind those fittings.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1030426&postcount=75

Oh and the fatboys....http://www.dangerden.com/store/image.php?id=348&type=D


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 24, 2008)

This is what I use:

http://www.petrastechshop.com/dhifig1th1od.html

Haven't had a single problem! *crosses fingers*

Oh and I use 7/16" ID tubing so I don't need clamps, they stay on tight enough to prevent leaks. Just dip the end into hot water to soften it up and put it onto the fitting. Works VERY well.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 24, 2008)

FB (Fat Boy) G 1/4 Fittings

here


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/dhifig1th1od.html
> 
> ...



Nice fittings. As far as the tubing goes, I'm running 3/8" since the Maximus Formula block is 3/8".


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> FB (Fat Boy) G 1/4 Fittings
> 
> here



Yup, If I don't go compression, I'll pick these up.


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2008)

I couldn't be happier with these bitspower I picked up!  http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._G14_Barb_Fitting_-_12_ID.html?tl=g30c101s178


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

I just PM'd Cyberdruid. He is recommending EK fittings. I've asked him to post his thoughts on compression fittings.


----------



## largon (Oct 24, 2008)

I've used both EK hi-flow and D-Tek fittings. 
In my opinion, EKs are better because D-Teks have sharper shoulder that hugs the hose very tightly whereas EKs aren't so sharp which makes removal of the hose easier. But ofcourse, not _too_ easy so it doesn't come off by itself. EKs also feature 2 additional metal rings after the shoulder that make sure water can't possibly ooze out from between the hose and the fitting. 

Compression fittings are really suitable only for hard tubes, I'm not sure even if they work with Masterkleer. Certainly they won't work with Tygon R-3603.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I couldn't be happier with these bitspower I picked up!  http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._G14_Barb_Fitting_-_12_ID.html?tl=g30c101s178



Bitspower and DangerDen Fatboys are one in the same. They are my preferred fitting. The seal on them is perfect.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 24, 2008)

Seems like everyone is reccomending high quality barbed fittings, I agree.

My system has only those and in 5 years, I've never had a problem.

I think the critical factor is the fit of the tubing on the barbs.  It should be really snug w/o a clamp.  Thinner and softer walled tubing is probably better as less stress on the connection, and more likely to "mold" itself to the barb.  Unless you have some severe bends needed in the tubing, kinking won't be a problem.  With soft, tight fitting tubing, the clamp is more insurance than anything.

The 1/4 NPT part is another story - I saw a link around here for a mini-guide W1z posted about how to use teflon tape on those.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Seems like everyone is reccomending high quality barbed fittings, I agree.
> 
> My system has only those and in 5 years, I've never had a problem.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw W1z's teflon guide, then I went tape happy and taped all of my barbs. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe good barbs are better,but i really like the look of the compression fittings,though maybe not enough to spend £40 on 'em.

Have a look at this to give you an idea of what they look like,Notice how big the 1/2" ones are.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3375202&postcount=1

Incidently,none of my barbs are taped,and i have no leaks.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 24, 2008)

tigger said:


> Maybe good barbs are better,but i really like the look of the compression fittings,though maybe not enough to spend £40 on 'em.
> 
> Have a look at this to give you an idea of what they look like,Notice how big the 1/2" ones are.
> 
> ...



Nice looking system.

The only issue that I know of for the compression fittings is that the OD (outside diameter) is critical, which isn't the case for barbs.

And the teflon is for the threaded 1/4" part not the barbs!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2008)

I know 

Them ones are 1/2" id-3/4" od,perfect for tygon 3603.


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 24, 2008)

I prefer compression fittings if I can get my hands on them....

chk this...http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1832.html

I used 10/8mm tubes, although I could have used 1/2inch ones...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 24, 2008)

I just went to lowes and picked up the plastic ones in the plumbing section. Been using them for years, no leaks, no issues....I think they cost maybe $0.45 each. Although the steel does look a lot nicer. So if your trying to win the blue ribbon for appearance I can see the need.

$3.00 plus shipping makes those expensive little barbs.

I started out with compression fittings from swiftech, they were a PITA. Quickly removed those and added simple and cheap plastic barbs.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 24, 2008)

tigger said:


> I know



Got me


----------



## Binge (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone know if the barbs I have in B/S/T will work on non-Koolance blocks?  Sorry for the shameless plug >.<  Just curious now cause of Paulieg.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 24, 2008)

Binge said:


> Anyone know if the barbs I have in B/S/T will work on non-Koolance blocks?  Sorry for the shameless plug >.<  Just curious now cause of Paulieg.



LOL. No problem!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 25, 2008)

My thoughts on Compression Fittings are intitial impressions...I generally use 7/16 on 1/2 Barbs... so when I got a client that wanted compression fittings I did a little research and I came to the conclusion that Koolance makes the most secure fittings...double barb. If you muck about in your rig and move stuff you could strain a fitting and I like the way the Koolance grab the tube.

The build called for 3/8 ID tubing. SO I used the Feser 3/8 with the Koolance fittings and it grabs super tight. It's not really easy to get them apart either.

I am finding that I need to use a pair of padded needlenose vice grips on the tube when taking the collar off--or it will unscrew from the block/rad/res what have you.

They do have a nice clean uniform appearance: but so does unclamped 7/16 over 1/2 barbs  at 1/3 the cost.

If you are using 3/8 take a look at the Feser tubing: it's very hard (high durometer) and looks great. I am using Koolance coil wraps (steel springs) and I can get a pretty tight bend from it too.


----------

